# train for cgc - meet other dog



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi!

I'm wondering if anyone has any tips on how to train for the CGC item where you walk up to another person who has a dog. The dogs are not allowed to approach one another. This is the only item we failed on the CGC, Minnie just had to go say "hi!" to the other pooch. It's hard to train for the exact scenario, because I don't know anyone down here with a dog who is willing to practice. Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If I didn't have another dog to work with, I would work on the greeting another person part. Work to improve the obedience in that scenario. Since another dog is very attractive, I might raise criteria so that there is more temptation for the dog to move. Maybe have the person be quite animated, have them tossing a toy up into the air as they greet you....anything that might be attractive to your dog and cause them to want to pull off of their stay. 

I teach this greeting as a stay also. I want the dog to really understand it should not move during the meet and greet. Sometimes in CGC training, there just hasn't been enough time to get this stay trained really well. Since a dog is very interesting to another dog, perhaps just keep on training in gradually more distracting and interesting situations with the meet and greet? You want to do this gradually so that your dog has a lot of success rather than getting overwhelmed and messing up every time. Make sense?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I have no good suggestions because that's the one part of the CGC Sammy didn't pass. It's very hard for him to ignore another dog and then add in the leash and he becomes somewhat of a Cujo. Off leash he's great, but on leash he's a PITA. Will be interested in the responses!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are taking a CGC class, then try to get with another dog before/after class - preferably another dog that is having the same or another problem so you can help eachother out. Start by going as close as Minnie will allow before you lose control of her. Stop there and have her sit/stay. Praise praise praise. Move closer a little bit at a time. 

If you are not taking a class, you could try to find one. If there is no training club near you, I think Petco or Petsmart offers classes. It'd be good socialization and would give you a chance to meet someone to train with anyway.

If you don't want to do that, and still need someone to train with, you could always post an ad on CL. I am sure there is someone in your area that would exchange training help with you.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I will also be interested in in responses (thanks Samba!), as I think this might be the most difficult part for Glory, too.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

This was one of the biggies for us too. The only thing I can say is we worked on * focus* and practicing it a lot! Also, just aging
( like a good wine ) helped !


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Do you have any pet stores near you? Petsmart, petco, etc?

Many times people in those stores are happy to assist.

When you practice, don't go immediately as close as you would in the meet and greet.

Ask the other person and dog to remain stationary. When approaching, make sure the dogs are on the outside of the aisle and the people are inside. (dog, person, person, dog)

At first, stop about 6 feet away and ask your dog for a sit/stay. Talk a minute to the person. Tell your dog how great he/she is and treat or praise, turn around and walk away.

Do that a couple of times - if successful, approach within 4 feet, tell you dog to sit/stay (always keeping that order of having both of you between the dogs - that is how it will be in the meet and greet.)

Again, converse a minute, praise the dog, walk away.

That's all I would do on day one and possible even the next trip.

When you go back, find a volunteer and again try 6 feet - then 4 feet, then 2 feet, moving closer only if successful. One more short step should have you able to shake hands and talk to the other person. (You should be just off to their side - remember, dog, person, person, dog.) 

And you get to choose the side your dog is on - if you walk with your dog on the left, so will the neutral team. If you walk with your dog on the right, the neutral team will adjust)

If the dog is OK at 4 feet but can't control the impulse to go to the dog at 2 feet, stop and go back to 4 feet. Try again another day.

The problem is that people try to hurry this. Set your dog up to be successful. Each time, get a good session at the best distance for your dog.

The neutral dog at the CGC should be calm, mellow and uninterested in your dog. The dogs at the stores could be more wiggley and nosey.

If you proof your dog for this test with many different dogs you will have better odds at the CGC test.

Remember - a successful sit/stay first, then less distance. Build a good foundation.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We do this thing called "step into" but you kinda need one other person and dog. You can start on your own by practicing the loose leash walk. After a few steps, stop, turn left into your dog, and mark/reward him for paying attention (most dogs will sit, but I reward as long as the dog stops as I step into him and focuses on my face). Once the dog is used to this, you can use it for the dog greeting exercise. Basically we start 20 feet apart or so, and start by taking maybe 3-5 steps toward each other and stepping into the dog. Each time we add a step or two, until we are really close. Then we do several passes where we just heel past each other. Then, we do several more where we stop in the middle and step into our dog. We do this several times until we can stop without stepping into the dog and just ask the dog to stop or sit, shake hands, and move on.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The step into thing could get your dog really paying attention when you are approaching the distraction. I do lots of behaviors like sit and down a few times and rewards when we are close to someone so that the dog thinks that when we are getting close, more good interaction and rewards from trainer are coming! The approach becomes a cue to the dog that good things with handler will happen so pay attention to her. I also have taught the sit stay and can be corrective for breaking or moving to the other person, dog, cat, whatever is interesting. I am usually still on food treats by this time in CGC training, but if I have dog that likes toys, I produce the toy as we get near gradually making it happen when we are right next to the person. I want the dog to learn that distractions mean I am about to become the most interesting of all! But, as I also balance with some correction appropriate to the dog to let them know that going to see the other person or dog is not what is going to work.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Good advice....I like it.

Glory recently graduated from her level 2 obedience class, and on the last day, we practiced meeting other people (shaking hands, exchanging pleasantries), but the dogs were not allowed to meet.

We did this by having the dog sit behind us, so we were a barrier between our dog and the other person/dog. This might help with keeping Glory below the "threshold" so she does not get too interested in the other dog. It worked well in class because it was a cooperative group activity, but I wonder how it will go at the pet store or during the CGC test....


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the great ideas! We took a basic obedience class that had the CGC included. That was 6 months ago, when she was only 6 months, and since then we've been working on heel and focus a lot. Hopefully, coupled with the above suggestions, we can pass that dang test this time!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I bet you can! She was a baby before.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank You all very much...I need this really bad. Now I just have to try and apply it + get some volunteers. I really need to try this with some of the neighborhood dogs. My boy has this I gotta meet you attitude.


----------

